# General Raheel Sharif, COAS visited Headquarters of Strike Corps today at Mangla



## Thunder Bolt

General Raheel Sharif, COAS visited Headquarters of Strike Corps today at Mangla and reviewed operational preparedness of the Army.Commander of the strike Corps briefed the Army Chief. Comds of Lahore Corps, Gujranwala Corps, Peshawar Corps and DGMO were also present.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1301033419915507

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## I S I

Gen Raheel looks very slim in this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

